# please help



## teardown (Jul 17, 2019)

which sex is this plant is it a mary or a joe or a joette


----------



## umbra (Jul 17, 2019)

worst photos ever, lol. its a boy


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 18, 2019)

crickey  its a boy alright


----------



## drcree (Jul 19, 2019)

you definitely have a boys club there


----------

